
Log Wizard – a Log Viewer that is easy and fun to use – v1.9 added Snoop Around - jtorjo
https://github.com/jtorjo/logwizard/wiki/Snoop
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good "Show HN".

Guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

Curious if this was built to scratch your own itch.

~~~
jtorjo
Thanks! I'll look at showhn link!

I built the first version to solve a problem that none of existing Log Viewers
dealt with (namely, having several views of the same log + persistence of
settings from the get-go).

After that, I improved quite a bit on filtering, based on some of my ideas,
feedback I received privately, or via issues on github.

Best, John

